# Wie stelle ich meinen Charakter ein?!



## Ferodar (25. März 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

unter mybuffed kann man sich ja wie bekannt seine Charaktere z.B. von World of Warcraft anzeigen lassen. Dort stand das man BLASC herunterladen sollte, welches ich dann per Link auf dieser Seite downloadete. Als BLASC installiert war, habe ich nach dem Knopf gesucht der die Charaktere in die Kategorie Charaktere unte mybuffed kopieren sollte. Da ich ncihts gefunden habe, habe ich gedacht sie wären bereits dadrin. Nichts... Danach habe ich ins FAQ geschaut und gesehen das BLASC2 genutzt wird. Nachdem ich mir BLASC2 über Google gesucht habe und installiert hatte, fand ich erneut nichts in mybuffed. Noch ein Blick ins FAQ. Dort stand das alles automatisch funktionieren würde, jedoch wären dann doch meine Charaktere da oder? Auch über die Suchfunktion habe ich meinen Charakter nicht gefunden und das selbst freischalten hat auch ncihts gebracht, da ich unter mybuffed einstellungen auch nichts gefunden habe. Nach 3 Stunden FAQ und BLASC2 stand mir das Wasser bis zum Hals. Ich habe also dieses Forum hier aufgesucht und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt...


----------



## Ocian (25. März 2009)

Um deine Charktere auf myBuffed anzeigen zu lassen sowie sie in der Datenbank zu finden benötigst du tatsächlich BLASC2.
Bitte benutze nur den Downlod von Buffed.de, damit du keine falsche Version runterlädst. BLASC2 kannst du hier runterladen: http://www.buffed.de/page/403/blasc

Nachdem du in den Einstellungen deine Buffed.de Zugangsdaten eingetragen hast, wird ab diesem Moment eine Aufzeichnung stattfinden. Nun solltest du also einfach ein wenig mit den Charakteren spielen, die auch hochgeladen werden sollen.  Wenn du nun ausloggst wirst du merken, dass BLASC2 die Daten hochlädt.
Nach dem hochladen der Charaktere dauert es zwischen 24-48 Stunden, bis die Charaktere auch angezeigt werden. Sollten 48 Std. um sein und wiedererwarten ist dein Charakter nicht in der Datenbank zu finden, nutze bitte den manuellen Upload, diesen findest du hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload


----------



## Ferodar (25. März 2009)

BEvor also die Charaktere hochgeladen werden können überhaupt, müsste ich erst mit ihnen spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xanthippchen (25. März 2009)

Ferodar schrieb:


> BEvor also die Charaktere hochgeladen werden können überhaupt, müsste ich erst mit ihnen spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu mindestens mal ganz kurz...


----------



## Púnkt000 (3. August 2009)

Hallo,


Ich spiele WoW und mein Charakter Púnkt wird auf meiner myBuffed Seite nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Wie kann ich das aktualisieren?

MfG


----------



## Púnkt000 (4. August 2009)

Wieso kann mir niemand helfen ?! Das gibts doch nicht >.<


----------



## Honigtoepfchen (4. August 2009)

Habe dasselbe Problem bei HdRO,also liegt es schonmal nicht am Spiel,dachte ich finde hier ne Antwort auf das Problem,aber bisher nix da   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (4. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit längerem ein kleines Problem mit BLASC und wollte das heute mal anpacken.
Bei mir werden leider nur die Daten von einem  meiner Chars übertragen, von allen anderen nicht.
Ich habe unter "PLUGIN - World of Warcraft" an allen Chars, die ich gerne in meinem Profil sehen würde ein Häkchen gesetzt aber bekomme leider dennoch nur die Daten einer meiner Twinks.
Auch im Unterverzeichnis meines Buffed-Profils "Charaktere", sehe ich wiederum nur einen Char.

Wäre schön, wenn mir dabei jemand behilflich sein könnte und bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Xanthippchen (4. August 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe seit längerem ein kleines Problem mit BLASC und wollte das heute mal anpacken.
> Bei mir werden leider nur die Daten von einem  meiner Chars übertragen, von allen anderen nicht.
> ...



Hast Du mal in der Datenbank nach den restlichen Chars gesucht?


----------



## Thí (4. August 2009)

Xanthippchen schrieb:


> Hast Du mal in der Datenbank nach den restlichen Chars gesucht?



Welche Datenbank wird denn hier gemeint? °~°


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. August 2009)

nehme mal an, die wowdata.buffed.de

nur findet die suche leider aktuell nicht unbedingt den char, den du suchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. August 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> nehme mal an, die wowdata.buffed.de
> 
> nur findet die suche leider aktuell nicht unbedingt den char, den du suchst
> 
> ...



Beispiel?


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. August 2009)

jetzt findet er sie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heute morgen war das nicht der fall


----------



## Xanthippchen (5. August 2009)

Die Datenbank hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (5. August 2009)

Okay, hab mal geguckt und kann meine Chars in der Datenbank sehen.
Aber das bringt mir nun auch nicht viel, ich hätte die gerne in meinem Buffed-Profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xanthippchen (7. August 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Okay, hab mal geguckt und kann meine Chars in der Datenbank sehen.
> Aber das bringt mir nun auch nicht viel, ich hätte die gerne in meinem Buffed-Profil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit dem manuellen Upload kannst Du die Verknüpfung herstellen: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload


----------



## Goliath (7. August 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich benutze schon ne ganze Zeit den Buffed Clienten um meine Rezepte für die Gilde zu präsentieren..
es sieht ja auch hübsch aus ^^

http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/recipes/4593689_755

leider werden meine neuen Juwe Rezepte dort nicht angezeigt..

meine Addons halte ich mit dem Curse Clienten am laufen..
dort habe ich gestern dann gesehen das die auch so einen Char "anschau" Dienst anbieten..
habe alles versucht.. aber dort werden meine Chars gar nicht angezeigt !!

Ich suche bitte Hilfe..
einmal möchte ich wissen warum die neuen Rezepte nicht angezeigt werden

und ich suche jemanden der mir helfen kann meine Chars bei Curse anzeigen zu lassen

danke

goli

P.S.
würde mich wirklich über Hilfe freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. August 2009)

Gibt es denn schon eine neue rezeptliste von buffed für blasc?

Wenn ja, hast du diese schon?
Wenn nein, warten.


----------



## Goliath (7. August 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/profession/755

sollte es nicht reichen wenn das dort alles steht ??


P.S.

hat den keiner seinen Char bei Curse mal gepostet ??
das ich paar fragen fragen kann ^^

http://www.wowdb.com/


----------



## macmue (7. August 2009)

Hallo,

Blasc 2.5 lädt keine meiner Charakter in mein Profil, auch nicht manuell !?

Bekomme immer wieder: *Es wurde noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt.

*Kann mir bitte jemand helfen ?

Dankeschön*
*


----------



## Farook (8. August 2009)

Seit Blizzard den neuen Patch (3.2) veröffentlicht hat, werden meine Charakter offensichtlich zwar übertragen, aber hier auf der Website nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Das BLASC-Update vor zwei Tagen oder so habe ich installiert, trotzdem sind seit Patch-Release keine Aktualisierungen mehr vorgenommen worden.

Bekanntes Problem oder betrifft das nur mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valandiltara (8. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jupp, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Es geht mir genau so.

Huch es war ein Patch und schon läuft nur wenig so wie es war und sollte. Ist doch auch das gleiche Problem mit den Add-Ons mal schauen wie viele Wochen es dauert bis der letzte Add-On Ersteller aktualisiert hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanyel (8. August 2009)

Hab das gleiche Problem. BLASC aktualisiert, das Profiler-Addon wird geladen, in den BLASC-Einstellungen ist der Charakter zum Übertragen markiert, und in meinem Profil als Mainchar ausgewählt.


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2009)

Wir haben das Problem bereits analysiert und kümmern uns darum.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. August 2009)

eigentlich habe ich den curse-profiler schon laufen, er lädt auch angeblich was hoch, doch finde ich meine chars da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2009)

Unsere Char-Updates funktionieren jetzt wieder. Es gab wohl eine Änderung bei der Erkennung von Volk und Klasse.


----------



## FraSokBUF (8. August 2009)

Hi,
in der Datenbank sind meine Charaktere mittlerweile wieder korrekt drin (nach manuellem Upload hatten sie wohl auch keine andere Wahl mehr), aber der Autoblog für einen errungenen Erfolg fehlt irgendwie.

Gruss,
FSB
edit: Nur Geduld müßte man haben, mittlerweile ist er da =p


----------



## Nathanyel (8. August 2009)

Hier gab's schon einen ähnlichen Thread, der wurde scheinbar gelöscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**edit** wie kam dieser Post nun in diesen Thread?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der war eigentlich Antwort auf einen anderen, da dieser Thread hier zeitweilig nicht aufzufinden war...


----------



## Farook (9. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Unsere Char-Updates funktionieren jetzt wieder. Es gab wohl eine Änderung bei der Erkennung von Volk und Klasse.


Danke, ZAM!

Mein Mainchar wurde jetzt aktualisiert. Meine Magierin komischerweise aber (noch) nicht. Ich werde morgen nochmal schauen, ob da von meiner Seite aus was schief gelaufen ist...


----------



## Paymakalir (9. August 2009)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Nachdem ich den manuellen Upload nutze und danach die Charaktere hinzufüge sind sie endlich in meinem Profil. Hoffentlich werden die Charaktere dann in Zukunft automatisch aktualisiert.


----------



## Cassiopheia (9. August 2009)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Also bis vor kurzem lief bei mir alles super... bei den Chars die drin sind, funzt alles... allerdings hab ich einen neuen Char angefangen ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=4552756 ) der zwar in die Datenbank übertragen wird, allerdings nicht meinem Profil zugeordnet wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hatte in nem anderen Thread auch schonmal gepostet, das Problem ist leider immer noch aktuell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrdiablo (9. August 2009)

Zuerst hatte ich das Problem das nur ein Character von mir aktualisiert wurde. Allerdings auch nicht alles. Ich habe dann die Blascprofiler.lua aus dem WTF Verzeichnis gelöscht und habe dann erstmal auf andere Charactere eingeloggt.

Jetzt wurden meine anderen Chars auch übertragen, allerdings der eigentliche Character der vorher aktualisiert wurde geht nun gar nicht mehr.
Ich denke da gibts irgendnen Bug mit irgendeinem Zeichen oder sonstwas, wodurch der Parser ingame und der Parser der Website durcheinander kommen.

Der Char der nicht mehr geht:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=4704286
Dîa - eu-onyxia

Falls die Blascprofiler.lua benötigt wird bitte kurz bescheid geben.


----------



## Paymakalir (9. August 2009)

So wirklich funktionierts wohl doch noch nicht. Gerade wollte ich weitere Chars meinem Profil hinzufügen, aber nachdem ich sie manuell hochgeladen habe, kam diesmal nicht die Auswahl, dass man die Chars seinem Profil hinzufügen kann. Und bei der Auswahl der blascprofiler.lua kam nach dem Auswählen auch ne Meldung die Datei sei ungültig. Ich konnte sie dann zwar erfolgreich hochladen, aber die Zuordnungsauswahl fehlte, wie schon erwähnt.


----------



## Panzerfrosch (9. August 2009)

Um Ihnen weiterhelfen zu können bräuchte ich die Namen ihrer Charakter.

Es kann nämlich sein das die daten nicht richtig erkannt wurden von blasc.


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2009)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Hatte in nem anderen Thread auch schonmal gepostet, das Problem ist leider immer noch aktuell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Problem ist/war - dass der Charakter einem anderen Profil zugeordnet war. Wenn Ihr Euch bei Ex-/Partnern, Freunden, Familenmitgliedern am PC eingeloggt habt und die hatten BLASC am Laufen, werden die Chars an das aktuell aktive mybuffed-Profil zugeordnet.Diese Zuordnungen können die buffed-Account-Besitzer wieder aufheben. In dem Fall habe ich das getan.


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2009)

Paymakalir schrieb:


> So wirklich funktionierts wohl doch noch nicht. Gerade wollte ich weitere Chars meinem Profil hinzufügen, aber nachdem ich sie manuell hochgeladen habe, kam diesmal nicht die Auswahl, dass man die Chars seinem Profil hinzufügen kann. Und bei der Auswahl der blascprofiler.lua kam nach dem Auswählen auch ne Meldung die Datei sei ungültig. Ich konnte sie dann zwar erfolgreich hochladen, aber die Zuordnungsauswahl fehlte, wie schon erwähnt.



1. Ohne irgendeinen Charnamen + Servernamen können wir da rein nichts nachvollziehen.

2. Wenn da steht, dass die Datei ungültig ist, hast du unter Umständen die Datei aus dem Add-on-Verzeichnis und nicht die aus dem WTF/../SavedVariables hochgeladen.

3. Wenn die Charaktere schonmal hochgeladen und zugeordnet wurden, dann ist die Zuordnung natürlich nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2009)

mrdiablo schrieb:


> Der Char der nicht mehr geht:
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=4704286
> Dîa - eu-onyxia
> 
> Falls die Blascprofiler.lua benötigt wird bitte kurz bescheid geben.



Ja - wäre nett. Nachdem du dich mit dem Char Dia eingeloggt hast, einfach mal ein Item aus dem Inventar in die Tasche legen, ausloggen und die Datei an support@buffed.de zur Analyse schicken.


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2009)

Btw. ich habe alle Threads zusammengeführt die mit exakt dem gleichen Thema zu tun hatten. Die waren übrigens nicht auf anderen seiten sondern standen alle untereinander... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanyel (10. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Btw. ich habe alle Threads zusammengeführt die mit exakt dem gleichen Thema zu tun hatten. Die waren übrigens nicht auf anderen seiten sondern standen alle untereinander...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also dieser hier war der erste den ich entdeckt hab, hab hier reingeschrieben, später kam ne Mail, es gäbe neue Posts, aber das Forum konnte den Thread nicht mehr finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mal in nen anderen Thread geschrieben, der dann plötzlich mit diesem, wieder aufgetauchten Thread gemerged wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verwirr mich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e-x-i (13. August 2009)

Also WoW-Chars scheinen zu funktionieren nach dem manuellen Upload.
Aber mein RoM-Char wird nicht angezeigt was kann ich tun???


----------



## e-x-i (17. August 2009)

Hat wohl keiner einen Tipp :-(


----------



## floppydrive (18. August 2009)

Habe auch ein Problem mit BLASC seit 3 Tagen werden meine Spielzeiten nicht mehr aktualisiert, weiterhin blinkt BLASC immer rot, selbst nachdem ich das Spiel beendet habe noch stundenlang. Betrifft alle aktuellen spiele die ich starte (HDRO, Battleforge, Left 4 Dead....)


----------



## Vestina (29. August 2009)

Geht mir momentan ähnlich. Ich habe vor kurzem einen neuen Char (Nàdjá) auf Garrosh angefangen. Nachdem ich den Blasc-Clienten einmal komplett neu installiert hatte, wurde der Char auch hochgeladen und auch mein Schami auf Ambossar wurde aktualisiert. Seit dem passiert leider nichts mehr.

Erwähnenswert wäre vielleicht noch, das das Uploadfenster mit dem Ladebalken und in dem die Dateien zum Upload kurz ausgegeben werden, beim ersten Mal nach der Neuinstallation ein etwas anders Design hatte. Wobei ich den Skin nicht gewechselt hatte.

Es würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Dtaen noch im Server hängen und auf ihre Verarbeitung warten oder ob das Problem vielleicht woanders zu suchen ist.

*Nachtrag (19:49 Uhr)*
Jetzt wird's kurios. Heute nachmittag habe ich mit meinem Schami weiter gespielt. Dieser wurde korrekt updated (von Stufe 61 auf 63). Meine Blutelf-Paladina (Link siehe oben) auf Garrosh steht aber immer noch auf Stufe 6. Tatsächlich ist sie aber schon auf Stufe 13 (siehe Nàdjá @ WoW-Arsenal). Dieser Charakter hat bei buffed.de im Profil die gleichen Einstellungen, wie allle anderen auch: alles ist "Für alle sichtbar".

Wieso funzt also nur dieser eine Char nicht?

*Nachtrag 30.08.09, 12:04 Uhr*
Hat sich erledigt. Heute nacht hat der Server endlich die Daten verarbeitet.


----------



## Vestina (31. August 2009)

Vestina schrieb:


> Geht mir momentan ähnlich. Ich habe vor kurzem einen neuen Char (Nàdjá) auf Garrosh angefangen. Nachdem ich den Blasc-Clienten einmal komplett neu installiert hatte, wurde der Char auch hochgeladen und auch mein Schami auf Ambossar wurde aktualisiert. Seit dem passiert leider nichts mehr.
> 
> Erwähnenswert wäre vielleicht noch, das das Uploadfenster mit dem Ladebalken und in dem die Dateien zum Upload kurz ausgegeben werden, beim ersten Mal nach der Neuinstallation ein etwas anders Design hatte. Wobei ich den Skin nicht gewechselt hatte.
> 
> ...



Und nun wird der Char wieder nicht aktualisiert! *rgmbl Woran kann das liegen, das nur dieser eine Charakter nur unregelmäßig auf dem Server aktualisiert wird? Die FAQs dazu bin ich schon durchgegangen. Da stimmt alles. Muß ich wirklich jedesmal den Clienten deinstallieren und alles wieder neu installieren, damit die Aktualisierung funktioniert?


----------



## rudeboy1609 (1. September 2009)

Also ich habe seit einer Woche auch ein Problem mit dem Upload meiner Charakterdaten.
Als erstes: alle Addons sind auf aktuellem Stand, Blasc schon mehrmals deinstalliert und neu installiert, beim manuellen Upload wird mir nur ein Char angezeigt, obwohl dieser auch nach Tagen nicht aktualisiert wurde. 
Ich habe dann mal einen Blick in die blascprofiler.lua geworfen und darin finde ich seltsamerweise auch nur diesen einen Char, obwohl ich überwiegend mit dem anderen online bin. 
Und ja, der Profiler ist bei beiden Chars aktiviert.
Weiterhin ist es seltsam das ich bei meinen Chars keine Auswahl der Details mehr treffen kann.
Siehe dieses Bild, so sollte es sein. Klicke ich jedoch auf einen meiner Chars ändert sich nichts und ich bekomme keine Auswahl.
Es handelt sich um die Chars Rudeboy und Ludica auf dem Realm Durotan.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob Blasc ein Problem mit Windows 7 64bit hat, wobei es auch mit diesem System schon funktioniert hat.
Sollte jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem kennen wäre ich sehr dankbar, möchte endlich die restlichen Ulduar Kills in meiner Signatur finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2009)

Nach dem Bild zu Urteilen ist das aber nicht die aktuelle BLASC-Version. Führe mal die Datei BLASCLoader.exe im BLASC2-Installationsverzeichnis aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rudeboy1609 (1. September 2009)

Das Bild ist aus euren FAQ (ich werde ja nicht Marcel seinen Charnamen klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ), so soll es ja aussehen, einen Screen von meinem Blasc habe ich jetzt nicht extra geuppt da ich ja schon schrieb das genau das was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist (also die Auswahl der Daten die übertragen werden sollen) bei mir nicht vorhanden ist, auch wenn ich mehrmals den entsprechenden Char anwähle.
Ich habe ja BLASC mehrmals in den letzten Tagen neu geladen und installiert, hat aber genausowenig neues gebracht wie das Ausführen der BLASCloader.exe.
Jetzt habe ich, nach diversen Forenbesuchen und endlosem stöbern in den selben, noch nen Hinweis gefunden, nach dem in den Sicherheitseinstellungen des WoW Ordners die Zugriffsrechte auf Vollzugriff gestellt werden sollen. werde jetzt mal testen ob das was bringt.
MfG Rude

edit: So, der Hinweis mit dem Vollzugriff hat scheinbar etwas gebracht. Jedenfalls steht jetzt wieder das heutige Aktualisierungsdatum über meiner Charansicht und die Signatur ist auch aktuell.
       Danke auch an dich, Zam. Dein Tip war zwar nicht der der zum Erfolg führte aber es war eine Reaktion mit einem möglichen Lösungsansatz und das ist ja auch in Ordnung.
       nochmal MfG Rude


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. September 2009)

Darf ich mal fragen, in welchen Ordner du WoW und Blasc jeweils installiert hast?


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2009)

Ich hoffe die nächste BLASC-Generation bringt bei den Zugriffsproblemen abhilfe. Momentan ist eine Alpha davon in unserem internen Test - zum Release kann ich noch nichts sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sneak preview...
[attachment=8831:blasc3_main.jpg]


----------



## rudeboy1609 (2. September 2009)

Blasc liegt bei mir im Programmordner der Systempartition und WoW hat einen eigenen Order auf einer anderen Partition. Wenn ich das in dem anderen Forum richtig gelesen habe schreibt sich bei Win7 wohl WoW beim neu installieren den WTF Ordner in " Benutzer>"Benutzername">AppData>Local". Bestätigen kann ich das jetzt aber leider nicht, da ich WoW nach dem Systemwechsel (XP>Win7) nicht neu installiert habe.

@Zam: Sieht ja schonmal ganz schick aus. Ich hoffe das es nicht mehr allzulange bis zum Release dauert.

mfg Rude


----------



## Vestina (2. September 2009)

*@ rudeboy*
Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit den Zugriffsberechtigungen. Ich habe meinen gesamten WoW-Ordner auf Vollzugriff durch Benutzer gesetzt und nun wird mein neuer Char wieder aktualisiert. Das scheint wirklich geholfen zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@ ZAM*
Schick, Schick ... *sabber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rudeboy1609 (2. September 2009)

Im nachhinein muss ich sagen ich hätte auch selbst drauf kommen müssen. Durch die standartmäßigen Zugriffseinstellungen haben die Addons keine Rechte irgendwelche Dateien im WoW Ordner zu verändern. Ich habe mich schon gewundert warum ich nach jedem Restart mein Arkinventory neu einstellen muss. Jetzt ist es klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Die Geschichte mit den Zugriffsrechten, Sicherheitseinstellungen u.s.w. ist, gerade wenn man von XP umsteigt am Anfang schon etwas verwirrend, aber da kann man sich ja reinlesen. Ausserdem gibt es ja zum Glück auch Foren (wie dieses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wo man Hilfe bekommt. 

mfg Rude


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2009)

Vestina schrieb:


> *@ ZAM*
> Schick, Schick ... *sabber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Fokus liegt vor allem auf der Sache, die BLASC2 leider fehlte - Usability (einfache Bedienbarkeit)


----------



## rudeboy1609 (2. September 2009)

Die offensichtlichen Änderungen an der Optik finde ich nun aber auch nicht schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. September 2009)

Naja, das ab Vista BLASC nicht mehr in den Programme-Ordner sollte, weil es da Probleme gibt, wurde hier aber schon oft genug erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der WTF-Ordner wandert nicht zwangsläufig in Benutzer ->AppData->Local. Da musst du bei irgendeinem Patch gesagt haben, ok mach mal.

WoW ist bei mir auf Partition D installiert und alle Addons, etc. landen auch da drin. Und ich habe auch Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rudeboy1609 (2. September 2009)

Bei mir ist der WTF Ordner ja auch im normalen WoW Ordner, deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben das ich es nicht bestätigen kann.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. September 2009)

Aber es ist eher das problem, dass du blasc in in den programme-ordner von w7/vista installiert hast. Ändere das mal ab, und schau, ob es besser geht.


----------



## rudeboy1609 (2. September 2009)

Also mein Problem ist gelöst und es lag nicht am Ort des BLASC Ordners, aber das habe ich ja weiter oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. September 2009)

Hmm, also ich habe nie was an den Zugriffseinstellungen gemacht und hatte nie Probleme. Liegt evtl. aber auch daran, dass ich sowohl Curse (Addon-Updater), BLASC und WoW einmal als Admin gestartet habe.

Jetzt starte ich die Programme immer als Benutzer und trotzdem geht es.

Kann auch sein, dass durch den Admin-Zugriff die Einstellungen gemacht wurden, aber manuell habe ich da echt nix geändert.

Naja, hinter das Sicherheitskonzept zu steigen, dauert wirklich länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es soll ja auch nicht jeder in jedem Verzeichnis was ändern dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rudeboy1609 (2. September 2009)

Ich weiss nicht inwieweit sich die Zugriffssteuerung von Vista und Win7 unterscheidet da ich nie Vista benutzt habe. Als Admin habe ich WoW und Blasc auch schon gestartet, es hatte sich aber nichts geändert, ich musste den Zugriff auf den WoW Ordner manuell ändern.


----------



## Invisible619 (3. September 2009)

Hi,
ich habe vor langer Zeit den BLASC-Profiler ausprobiert und dann habe ich ihn wieder, ich weiß nicht warum, gelöscht.
Da meine Charaktere nicht mehr aktuell waren, habe ich diese auch aus der Datenbank gelöscht.
Vorgestern habe ich den BLASC-Profiler wieder installiert und meine Charaktere wieder hochgeladen, jedoch sind diese nur 
über mein Profil erreichbar, denn in der Datenbank sind noch die alten Chars verlinkt.
Hier mal das Beispiel:
Der aktuelle Char: http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/4731181
Der alte Char: http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/4494010
Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen das Problem zu lösen.
MfG
Invisible619


----------



## Razuul (4. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

wir haben derzeit auch ein kleines Problem, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiß ob es eins ist oder ob es normal ist aber fangen wir mal an...

Ich nutze Win7 x64 dabei habe ich Blasc2 laufen. Bei mir funktioniert das alles prima Char upload und aktualisierungen gehen eigentlich reibungslos bis auf die Zeitunterschiede wie der Server die Daten verarbeitet.

Meine Frau spielt auch WoW und nutzt einen Mac... allgemein bekannt kein Blasc2 für Mac (wann kommt das eigentlich ?) sie nutzt zum Upload denn manuellen upload weg über die Seite. Und nun kommt das problem bei mir kommen ja immer schön die Auto Blogs, diese sind bei ihr aber nicht vorhanden wenn sich an dem Char was aktualisiert hat. Wird zwar intern aktualisiert aber der Blog bleibt aus. Ist das nun wegen dem manuellen upload der site bzw dem fehlenden Blasc programm oder läuft da vllt einfach nur was falsch ?

Freu mich über Antworten.

ZAM die alpha sieht super klasse aus, die nehm ich auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, Char Name Sazzahl und Server Kil'Jaeden sollte man natürlich noch dazu sagen ist auch gleichzeitig ihr Benutzername hier.


----------



## Razuul (6. September 2009)

Sieht so aus als sei keine Hilfe zu erwarten ?? ^^


----------



## N8watch (8. September 2009)

Hi

auch ich wollte mal von einem Problem berichten
...schlagt mich bitte nicht habe nicht gesucht ob etwas ähnliches schon erwähnt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

seit dem letzten Patch (Hotfix) kann ich meine Charakterdaten auch nur noch mit *manuellem Upload* aktualisieren.
Jedoch ist mir dabei aufgefallen es werden jetzt keine erlernten Rezepte mehr angezeigt (Einstellung kontrolliert - Für mich sichtbar)
und am Ulduar-Instanzfortschritt ändert sich auch nichts.

Bsp. Shatori - Blackhand (betrifft aber alle meine Chars)


09.09 Edit: seit heute werden wieder die Rezepte angezeigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 13.09. Edit die 2.: Seit *Sonntag* werden die Rezepte wieder nicht mehr angezeigt


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2009)

N8watch schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> auch ich wollte mal von einem Problem berichten
> ...schlagt mich bitte nicht habe nicht gesucht ob etwas ähnliches schon erwähnt wurde
> ...



Laut Datenbank wurde dein Charakter mit dem Profiler Version 2.9.0 aktualisiert. Die Aktuelle Version ist aber 3.2.0.
Entweder mal die Datei BLASCLoader.exe im BLASC2-Verzeichnis ausführen oder den Profiler mit dieser Version aktualisieren: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload/


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2009)

Razuul schrieb:


> Meine Frau spielt auch WoW und nutzt einen Mac... allgemein bekannt kein Blasc2 für Mac (wann kommt das eigentlich ?) sie nutzt zum Upload denn manuellen upload weg über die Seite. Und nun kommt das problem bei mir kommen ja immer schön die Auto Blogs, diese sind bei ihr aber nicht vorhanden wenn sich an dem Char was aktualisiert hat. Wird zwar intern aktualisiert aber der Blog bleibt aus. Ist das nun wegen dem manuellen upload der site bzw dem fehlenden Blasc programm oder läuft da vllt einfach nur was falsch ?



Die Autoblogs funktionieren nur über die per BLASC hochgeladenen Daten.


----------



## Nathanyel (9. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Autoblogs funktionieren nur über die per BLASC hochgeladenen Daten.


Ach ja Autoblog, wieso meldet der seit ner Weile immer mal wieder, dass ich Level 80 geworden bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann es damit zusammenhängen dass ich BLASC und damit den automatischen Upload erst seit 3.2 wieder regelmäßig laufen lasse?

In diesem Zusammenhang nervt es auch, wenn der AB es jedes Mal, allerdings immerhin nur ein Mal, meldet, wenn man mal in einem anderen Gear ausloggt, oder irgendwelche Style/Festtags-Klamotten anhat? Wieso muss man ein Item anhaben damit der AB es registiert, wenn es schon die ganze Zeit im Inventar oder auf der Bank lag?


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2009)

Nathanyel schrieb:


> Ach ja Autoblog, wieso meldet der seit ner Weile immer mal wieder, dass ich Level 80 geworden bin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gute Frage - müssen wir prüfen.



> In diesem Zusammenhang nervt es auch, wenn der AB es jedes Mal, allerdings immerhin nur ein Mal, meldet, wenn man mal in einem anderen Gear ausloggt, oder irgendwelche Style/Festtags-Klamotten anhat? Wieso muss man ein Item anhaben damit der AB es registiert, wenn es schon die ganze Zeit im Inventar oder auf der Bank lag?



Naja, der Text bezieht sich ja nicht auf "hat erhalten" sondern "hat zum ersten mal angelegt."


----------



## Nathanyel (9. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, der Text bezieht sich ja nicht auf "hat erhalten" sondern "hat zum ersten mal angelegt."


Na da haben wir doch direkt einen neuen Feature-Vorschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flitzî (10. September 2009)

Erst mal sorry, wenn das schon mal gefragt wurde, suche schon seid längerem, finde aber nichts.
Also mein Problem, habe mir das Ding vor Jahren runtergeladen und wollte es jetzt auf den neuesten Stand bringen, aber wie kann ich da meine neuen dazugekommenen Chars einfügen?????
Habe glaub alles versucht, irgentwie klappt das nicht weder auf my Buffed Einstellungen noch bei Blasc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre  sehr nett wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte, vielen Dank im vorraus und bitte nicht zu kompliziert machen, bin da eher was ungeübt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2009)

Hast du dir BLASC2 runtergeladen oder welche BLASC-Version hast du?


----------



## Phyoles (11. September 2009)

ich hab nach mehreren Monaten wieder angefangen zu spielen. Blasc runtergeladen, aktualisiert. Und mein Twink den ich vor 3 Wochen erstellt habe, wird mir bei buffed.de angezeigt. Aber meine lvl 80er Chars nicht. Hab manuell die Datei runtergeladen, aber ging nichts. Und alte Twinks, die ich schon vor Ewigkeiten gelöscht habe, werden noch angezeigt. woran kann das bitte liegen?? WoW is neuinstalliert und die Chars werden mir ansonsten korrekt im WoW Ordner angezeigt.


----------



## Teal (11. September 2009)

Gehört wohl eher ins BLAC-Forum. Darum habe ich es mal verschoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Teal


----------



## witcher21 (13. September 2009)

Hallöle

Habe genau das gleiche Problem! Beim manuellen Upload steht einfach "parse error in line 1". Thats it. Hab alles genau so gemacht wie es im FAQ steht.
Natürlich habe ich auch mit meinen Chars gespielt. Jetzt ist es nun 2 Tage her und die Chars werden immer noch nicht angezeigt. Warum??? Was könnte ich noch machen?


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2009)

witcher21 schrieb:


> Hallöle
> 
> Habe genau das gleiche Problem! Beim manuellen Upload steht einfach "parse error in line 1". Thats it. Hab alles genau so gemacht wie es im FAQ steht.
> Natürlich habe ich auch mit meinen Chars gespielt. Jetzt ist es nun 2 Tage her und die Chars werden immer noch nicht angezeigt. Warum??? Was könnte ich noch machen?



Schau mal in die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVaribales\ im WoW-Ordner.
Stehen da keine Daten zu deinem Charakter und irgendwo etwas von "WAR" in der Datei, hast du den falschen Profiler installiert, weil die Pfadangaben in BLASC2 nicht stimmen.
In dem Fall deaktivierst du das Warhammer-Plugin in BLASC2, stellst unter Pfadangaben den richtigen WoW-Pfad ein, löchst das Addon BLASCProfiler aus \Interface\Addons und installierst dafür das hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2009)

Phyoles schrieb:


> ich hab nach mehreren Monaten wieder angefangen zu spielen. Blasc runtergeladen, aktualisiert. Und mein Twink den ich vor 3 Wochen erstellt habe, wird mir bei buffed.de angezeigt. Aber meine lvl 80er Chars nicht. Hab manuell die Datei runtergeladen, aber ging nichts. Und alte Twinks, die ich schon vor Ewigkeiten gelöscht habe, werden noch angezeigt. woran kann das bitte liegen?? WoW is neuinstalliert und die Chars werden mir ansonsten korrekt im WoW Ordner angezeigt.



Schau mal in die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVaribales\ im WoW-Ordner.
 Stehen da keine Daten zu deinem Charakter und irgendwo etwas von "WAR" in der Datei, hast du den falschen Profiler installiert, weil die Pfadangaben in BLASC2 nicht stimmen.
 In dem Fall deaktivierst du das Warhammer-Plugin in BLASC2, stellst unter Pfadangaben den richtigen WoW-Pfad ein, löchst das Addon BLASCProfiler aus \Interface\Addons und installierst dafür das hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload


----------



## Elendrian (28. September 2009)

Moin Moin.

Erstmal ich nutze Windows 7 32 Bit und die Zugriffsrechte sind auf Vollzugriff. Ich habe jetzt alles versucht sowie es hier auch schon geschrieben wurde. Aber meine Chars werden einfach nicht angezeigt. Blasc 2.5 läd zwar alles angeblich hoch doch auf der Seite wird seit nun 3 Tagen nichts angezeigt.
Auch der Manuelle Upload hat nichts gebracht, ich kann zwar die Datei auswählen und mein Char erscheint, jedoch wenn ich dann auf Upload klicke läd die Seite neu und keine Info kommt das es erfolgreich war oder eben nicht erfolgreich.
Komisch ist auch (weiss ja nicht ob das normal ist mach das nämlich das erste mal) das wenn ich den Manuellen Upload mache und ich auf meinen Char klicke kommt ein neues Ffenster in dem steht Charakter nicht gefunden.

Würde mich über eine schnellle und hoffentlich hilfreiche Antwort freuen.

Lg Elendrian


***EDIT***

Ist alles hinfällig nachdem ich aus dem anderem Thema die Antwort von ZAM gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Jetzt geht alles einwandfrei.


----------



## Moonknight (29. September 2009)

So, ich wollte meinen RoM Charakter einstellen, ha Blasc 2 seit 3 Tagen druff aber nix tut sich, nur die Spielzeiten werden angezeigt! Also Pfad hab ich den Rom client auch angegeben. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------

